# Divorce, American Style



## Newor70185 (May 16, 2016)

Hello everyone!
While living in California, I went to the Philippines and married a female. A few weeks after returning home, all conversations from her were about the money she needs and when will I buy her parents a home. She did have a child about 2 years later from some other guy, I have not spoke to her in about 9 or so years. I want to divorce her now, can anyone explain to me how to go about this?
Thanks in advance!
Kevin


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Best bet? Hire an attorney.

You don't want to end up paying child support for a child who is not genetically yours.


----------



## Newor70185 (May 16, 2016)

Thanks! Looks like I will !


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The Philippines does not have divorce. That country has only legal separation, declaration of a nullity of marriage, and annulment. Just be aware that your divorce in California (I assume) probably won't have legal effect in the Philippines. You would have to take additional steps in the Philippines if you want a legal status change there, and that's not necessarily possible or easy. Ask your attorney about these issues if you have concerns, particularly if you might visit or move to the Philippines in the future.


----------



## Newor70185 (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for your answer, I am only concerned about my marital status in the USA>


----------



## studenthealthusa (May 11, 2016)

*Divorce*

Hire the best lawyer and you will definitely win the case. Because according to no fault divorce, you will have to proove fault of your spouse and that you can easily proove. So go on..


----------



## Kim3kids (May 20, 2016)

Hire a good attorney


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

studenthealthusa said:


> Hire the best lawyer and you will definitely win the case. Because according to no fault divorce, you will have to proove fault of your spouse and that you can easily proove. So go on..


Actually, "no fault divorce" means no one has to prove anything; two people simply agree to divorce and to an appropriate settlement of joint assets and that is that.

In this case, the husband will likely need to either have the written consent of his wife or will need to convince the court that efforts have been made to contact her and she cannot be located / does not respond.


----------



## Newor70185 (May 16, 2016)

*Thanks so much!*

for all the positive replies. I am only thinking of my martial status for the USA!
Anyone know of a great California lawyer, without the great price? LOL.
I do know she will be very difficult to find as she tends to seek and find money bearing men, I know she has followed money trails. Given that and she has folks all over the Philippines. I can prove to some degree via, get this, Facebook conversation with members of my family! 
Either way this is a very insightful and informative website!
Keep your insights coming forth!
Kevin.......................


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

If I interpret conversations with Philipina friend correctly:

You can file for divorce in the US. This divorce will not be recognized in the Phillipines. She can have a judicial recognition of the divorce when you filed for it. If she has not filed for annulment by now and got married it may qualify for bigamy.

Find a divorce lawyer, get initial consultation free, google what options your state offers to divorces with other party cannot be served. Good ol' yellow pages are a place to find cheap attorneys.

She is hanging out on FB with your family and you cannot find her to get things squared away?

As long as you are legally married she has access to benefits through you.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Filipina. Philippines.


----------

